# Sick fish with white patch what do I do



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

In the matter of 4 hours one of my mollies has developed a thick white patch (almost looks furry) on the top of its head. One of my platies also looks like part of its skin is peeling and a piece is just hanging there. I'm going to do a 25% water change, remove my snails, then use parasite clear. Can I also add aquirsol? Anything else I should be doing?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

No No don't remove all livestock from the tank separating the infected specimens from the healthy specimens in two different containers 

treat the infected fisj and the tank only treat the other inhabitants if nessisary


----------



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I had to remove the snails because they can't tolerate the medication. 


It looks like he has a piece of cat hair stuck in its mouth. Would that cause the fungus? I tried to remove the hair but can't catch him and don't want to stress him out even more. What should I do?


----------



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I feed him. Then after he was done eating the hair was no longer there. I don't know if he fell out or if he swallowed it. He's hiding behind some plants now.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, don't treat for parasites. It sounds like a bad case of Columnaris, treat it with something like Maracyn I & II.. Not parasite meds.


----------



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I think your right about the columaris. Theres a red area around the white. I treated the tank last night with aquarisol and salt. It doesn't seem as "fuzzy" this morning as it did last night. 

Should I do a 50% water change today and add more aquarisol and salt? I used the last of my maracel 2 last week for one of my bettas and I don't have any more. I did order some last night but it will be a few days before it gets here. I have to order everthing because I don't have a car. Can I treat with the aquarisol and salt until it arrives? I read that salt and aquarisol were good for fungus. Some sites said that columaris was a fungus and others said it was a bacteria so I'm unsure as to what to do here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Uh... No, your fish don't have ich so don't pump more copper into your tank. Run carbon for the next 24 hours to completely remove it. And you shouldn't medicate and add salt, a lot of medications already have salt in them and it can result in an over dose. I would do a 50% water change... I don't know if salt will really help any. All I can say is 25% water changes every day until the meds arrive.


----------



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you. Should I leave the light off until the meds arrive to keep them relaxed as much as possible?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

If you don't have live plants you could reduce the amount of lighting they get. Maybe just turn it on for a while around feeding time? By the way you're describing it I don't know that they will last that long. Sorry to say but your medicine may not get there in time to save those two. I forgot to mention this is a nasty disease and if you have other tanks don't cross contaminate the equipment or else you'll have outbreaks in other tanks.


----------



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

yea it's not looking good. He is the only one with the white fuzz and he's swimming around and eating like normal. I have 4 other fish that have been hiding all day today. I don't see it any wheres on them. I really hope I don't lose my betta and pleco that I have in this tank. I only have this 20 gallon tank and an eclipse 6 or I would move those 2 out of the tank.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Have you been doing water changes? Best of luck! Hopefully the rest of the fish will be ok.


----------



## lorindaleigh1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I did a 50% water change. Vacuumed 75% of the gravel completely. I didn't do all of the gravel because I was afraid of disturbing the bacteria too much. I added more salt. This morning when I turned on the light he swam right up to the top for food. I was shocked to see that its about 50% healed. The red around the white is gone and half of the white is gone. I was worried that it would be spreading. Other fish seem to be in perfect condition. I don't know if its from having the light off all the time or the sale but something is working. Meds will be here tomorrow morning. I'm hoping that he'll make it. I'm glad I ignored my mothers advise of just flushing him. I've only lost one fish and would like to keep loses to a minumum. I really do apprecaite your help so much littlefizz! Thanks


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

No problem  I'm glad to hear he has perked up... 

I don't think that is would go away by itself... Do you think maybe it is possible that he injured himself of the heater or something in the tank?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I know this post is a bit dated, but does your cat(s) put thier paws in the tank ?
If so, thats a big no no.


----------

